# A picture of you



## Ethel_34

Hi there,

I want to say 'I found a picture of you' but 'я нашла фото тебя' doesn't sound right to me... What would be the correct translation please?

Thank you!


----------



## Vadim K

Я нашла твоё фото.


----------



## Ethel_34

Thanks Vadim, but doesn't this mean 'I found your picture' as in the picture that belongs to you as opposed to a picture with you on it?


----------



## Vadim K

It means both in Russian. You can understand the difference in meaning only by using context.


----------



## Ethel_34

Great, thanks a lot!


----------



## Vadim K

Ethel_34 said:


> Great, thanks a lot!



Sure you also can say "Я нашла фото, на котором изображен ты" and it only means that it is a picture with you on it. But I personally would never say that.


----------



## Maroseika

Just to add: фото is still reckoned colloquial word. Neutral one is фотография.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Maroseika said:


> Just to add: фото is still reckoned colloquial word. Neutral one is фотография.


And what about снимок ?


----------



## Maroseika

Ben Jamin said:


> And what about снимок ?


In many cases снимок and фотография are synonyms, but *твой снимок* would rather mean a picture taken by you, not "a picture of you"


----------



## Vadim K

Ben Jamin said:


> And what about снимок ?



Just to add: if I personally heard the phrase "Я нашел твой снимок" without context I would think that somebody found an X-ray of my body part rather than a picture of me.


----------



## marco_2

And do you still use the word *карточка *(_"В кармане маленьком моем есть карточка твоя ...)_?


----------



## Vadim K

marco_2 said:


> And do you still use the word *карточка *(_"В кармане маленьком моем есть карточка твоя ...)_?



No in spoken language


----------



## Maroseika

marco_2 said:


> And do you still use the word *карточка *(_"В кармане маленьком моем есть карточка твоя ...)_?


The full form was *фотокарточка < фотографическая карточка*. Bus as Vadim has already written, it sounds outdated now.


----------



## esperansa

Ethel_34 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I want to say 'I found a picture of you' but 'я нашла фото тебя' doesn't sound right to me... What would be the correct translation please?
> 
> Thank you!


Я нашла фото с тобой. (This is informal. Sometimes it implies that this picture depicts you and this person together, but this is not always the case).
Я нашла фото, на которых есть ты.


----------



## film10

Maroseika said:


> In many cases снимок and фотография are synonyms, but *твой снимок* would rather mean a picture taken by you, not "a picture of you"


"Твой снимок" means "a picture of you" all right for me. Like "я нашла твой снимок". Also, it's clear from the context which kind of фотография is meant: if we're talking about pictures, then it's a picture indeed. An X-ray is a фотография, too, so there is no real way to resolve this ambiguity. Say, "это твое фото?" _may_ refer to X-rays, though seldom...


marco_2 said:


> And do you still use the word *карточка *(_"В кармане маленьком моем есть карточка твоя ...)_?


"Still use" - no we don't (maybe "almost"), but I don't think it sounds outdated as Maroseika says. Just somehow no-one says it. It does not get the first to the mind. "Я недавно нашла твою карточку" is absolutely okay and not in any way "not proper" for the language we use now. Just a sentence like anything else. Your example, apart from the obvious remarks (rhythm, inversion), does not have such _content_ that is proper for everyday usage: we don't need to say, for usual purposes, that the pocket is "little". So, all of that, taken as a whole, indeed makes the piece sound "poetic" = "old-fashioned".


----------



## marco_2

Well, my example must sound poetic, cause it is from the famous though pretty old song "Моя любимая" by Blanter and Dolmatovskij. Anyway, thank you all for your explanations.


----------



## film10

I was almost sure it was from a song!  Maybe it was its topic that made me think so. Or maybe the fact that poetry with no music must sound more "expressive" by itself, when music does not help to evade plainness of expression, which turns the text into trifles... Anyway, I did not mean to say that your example was in any way "improper".  It would be improper for everyday usage, but it certainly was not meant for it.


----------

